# Logan QC gears



## Snag_one (Jun 13, 2013)

For the Logan owners out there who have trashed one of those 16/32 reduction gears in the left side of the box , I now have the means to supply repair parts . If yours did like mine <thank the deity's the PO had spares!> you now have a good 32 tooth gear paired with a trashed 16 . These are a pressed/pinned pair , and that 16t gear can be replaced ! I'll be making these out of Ampco45 aluminum bronze , 90% machined . You'll have to make a .4375" mandrel to final machine it to press into your 32t gear , then drill/pin it so it can't shift . These will be available in about 2 weeks , depending on response . Price will be $45.00 US plus shipping <<Logan Actuator sells the complete unit for about $160 ...>>.
  Please contact me directly at snag_one@msn.com if you're interested .


----------



## Snag_one (Jun 13, 2013)

Or if you'd rather , send me your gear and a c-note and I'll send it back refurbed .


----------

